# Evora site details?



## costawarrior (Jun 18, 2011)

*Evora, Portugal*

Hi, 
Has anybody been to the site at Evora,Portugal recently as the past reports are pretty negative. Has it improved? Also any suggestions for good sites in Portugal in April.


----------



## Jubilado999 (May 27, 2011)

Well based for Evora , can recommend

http://www.campingalentejo.com/index.php/en/

Ken E


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

campisimo orbitor on the outskirts of evora very good but not been for 2 years
10 mins walk to town, bus stop at gate,free wifi


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

We were there in January and have visited previously and it has always been fine. Try Camping Markadia at Odivelas for a few days if you get the chance as it is in a lovely location.


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Would also endorse Camping Alentejo as well as Orbitur Evora. We also like the municipal campsite at Tomar


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

www.campingpelinos.com This is a lovely site for Tomar and Fatima.
We were at the Orbitur Evora last July. It was shabby and tired like many of their sites but adequate well positioned for visiting Evora.


----------

